# Eames Vacuum Brake Plumbing



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to Jerry (UP2906) A mystery for me has been solved. On the 2-6-0 I am modeling I was having trouble identifying some plumbing. After some tiime and discussion on the Chat site He determined that it was an Eames Vacuum Brake system. This made perfect sense and fell in line with other questions. First the lack of a Westinghouse (or similar) brake pump and air tank. Second what the extra tid bit was, third it brought into question another part that I couldn't identify which turned out to be the brake diaphram. So with that said I need to model this system. There is not much that I can find out there to show me how it should be plumbed. I must mention that the injector is outside the cab. So what I know.. there is a steam line coming from the cab which I assume is connected to the turrent with a valve and out to the injector. From the injector the exhuast goes to the smoke box. Down from the injector is the brake air line, that line runs down under the side board back under the cab where it tees, one going to the diaphram for the engine brake and the other running to the tender where I asume there is another diaphram and brakes. 

What I don't know. There seems to be (ok there is) a small steam line that runs back to the cab and I assume it connects to the brake "on" lever. There is also what looks like a lever attached to a rod that goes back into the cab... I assume this goes to the brake "off" lever. For the steam on I am assuming that steam would come from the boiler up the brake stand to a lever(valve) that would then send steam to the injector there by opening the injector to allow the main steam line to feed the injector there by making the brakes work. I assume the brake of is a handle attached to a rod that goes out to a lever that opens a valve allowing the sytem to return to atmospheric pressure thereby releasing the vacumm and taking the bakes off.

If I am right so far, then how is the brake levers in the cab plumbed up and attached and what not. What would they look like.

an image of it can be found here http://www.pacificng.com/imglib/mai...emId=16944 and the stuff I am looking at is the first thing you come to as you leave the cab. If you look under the cab you can see the diaphram. There is a higher res option that you can click on to see it better.

Devon


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Devon

While the information presented is for the DSP&P Mason Bogies from the MLS MasterClass 2002 it will give you information on the Eames Vacuum Brake. After the PDF file opens scroll down to page 29 in the document.

MLS MasterClass 2002 - 1:20.3 Mason Bogie - Final Information (PDF 10.43MB)[/b]


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

I am starting to really like these masters classes


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

That was a huge help. I believe now that the small steam line coming out of the cab must be for the vacuum gauge. the lever and connecting bar have to be the brake release. There must be a lever type valve on the steam feed side in the cab. So realisticly I could come of the turrent with a valve to the break lever then out to the injector. attach the lever right to the side of the boiler. 

Cool.


----------

